# Criscitiello: "Raiola non è una minaccia, ma una condanna."



## Aron (19 Giugno 2017)

*Criscitiello: "Raiola non è una minaccia, ma una condanna."*

Michele Criscitiello su TMW: _"Raiola non è una minaccia ma una condanna: Tavecchio vigili per il bene dei vivai. Ciò che sfugge a molti dirigenti e tifosi di qualsiasi squadra, è che il caso Donnarumma non riguarda solo il giocatore e il Milan. E' una battaglia di sistema. 
In Italia manca una regola che permette ai club di bloccare i propri giovani prima di una certa età, e se ci mette lo zampino uno come Raiola tutto lo sforzo sul vivaio viene sprecato. 

Senza passaggio societario, Donnarumma sarebbe rimasto con un prolungamento a un ingaggio nettamente inferiore da quello proposto da Fassone.
La bomba è scoppiata quando la nuova dirigenza si è ritrovata con un passivo di 75 milioni, una rosa di calciatori scarsamente valutata, e l'unico giocatore di reale valore in scadenza. Un errore gravissimo dei vecchi dirigenti o una assurda dimenticanza.

Nessuno ci racconti che era impossibile bloccare Donnarumma, non siamo fessi. 
Raiola fa il suo mestiere, ma se ci sono delle regole, alcune scritte e altre etiche, quelle regole vanno rispettate.
Raiola dal Milan non avrebbe percepito soldi importanti per la commissione sul rinnovo, ma se Donnarumma andrà al Real Madrid, quanto prenderà Raiola in commissioni? Lui che ha avuto circa 500 milioni di euro tra commissioni e intermediazioni? 

Il Milan, come tutti i club, subirebbe un grave danno perdendo un ragazzino di 18 anni solo perché l'agente decide di tirare per il collo la società, una società che ha già fatto pazzie offrendo 5 milioni di ingaggio. 
Donnarumma ha la vera colpa, o forse la famiglia che lo ha consigliato poca saggiamente. 
Hanno parlato tutti i familiari di Donnarumma, dal cognato al fratello. 
Come se il diretto interessato fosse privo di diritto alla parola. Alcuni dicono che ha solo 18 anni? E no! Donnarumma vuole milioni e milioni all'anno? Allora lo trattiamo come milionario capace di intendere e di volere. 

L'avvocato di Raiola sostienere che il Milan non può spedire Donnarumma in tribuna? Vero.
Ma il Milan può sempre mandarlo in primavera da Gattuso, che potrebbe spedirlo in panchina anche lì.
C'è chi paragona la situazione Conti-Milan a quella di Donnarumma.
Sbagliando, perchè ci sono diverse differenze: Conti ha rinnovato, al contrario di Donnarumma; al momento dell'accordo, Conti e l'Atalanta erano d'accordo sulle modalità di cessione in caso di offerta di una big; Conti guadagna 300.000 euro l'anno, a Donnarumma ne sono stati offerti cinque; l'Atalanta venderà il giocatore a una cifra congrua al suo valore, il Milan deve svenderlo o perderlo a zero; l'Atalanta non ha mai dichiarato l'incedibilità di Conti."_


----------



## albydigei (19 Giugno 2017)

Brutta giornata Mino... ahia ahia ahi


----------



## Pit96 (19 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Michele Criscitiello su TMW: _"Raiola non è una minaccia ma una condanna: Tavecchio vigili per il bene dei vivai. Ciò che sfugge a molti dirigenti e tifosi di qualsiasi squadra, è che il caso Donnarumma non riguarda solo il giocatore e il Milan. E' una battaglia di sistema.
> In Italia manca una regola che permette ai club di bloccare i propri giovani prima di una certa età, e se ci mette lo zampino uno come Raiola tutto lo sforzo sul vivaio viene sprecato.
> 
> Senza passaggio societario, Donnarumma sarebbe rimasto con un prolungamento a un ingaggio nettamente inferiore da quello proposto da Fassone.
> ...


_

Impazzisco 

Raiola sei FREGATO. 
Dovevi startene zitto_


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Michele Criscitiello su TMW: _"Raiola non è una minaccia ma una condanna: Tavecchio vigili per il bene dei vivai. Ciò che sfugge a molti dirigenti e tifosi di qualsiasi squadra, è che il caso Donnarumma non riguarda solo il giocatore e il Milan. E' una battaglia di sistema.
> In Italia manca una regola che permette ai club di bloccare i propri giovani prima di una certa età, e se ci mette lo zampino uno come Raiola tutto lo sforzo sul vivaio viene sprecato.
> 
> Senza passaggio societario, Donnarumma sarebbe rimasto con un prolungamento a un ingaggio nettamente inferiore da quello proposto da Fassone.
> ...


_

C è qualcos altro da aggiungere ?_


----------



## diavolo (19 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Michele Criscitiello su TMW: _"Raiola non è una minaccia ma una condanna: Tavecchio vigili per il bene dei vivai. Ciò che sfugge a molti dirigenti e tifosi di qualsiasi squadra, è che il caso Donnarumma non riguarda solo il giocatore e il Milan. E' una battaglia di sistema.
> In Italia manca una regola che permette ai club di bloccare i propri giovani prima di una certa età, e se ci mette lo zampino uno come Raiola tutto lo sforzo sul vivaio viene sprecato.
> 
> Senza passaggio societario, Donnarumma sarebbe rimasto con un prolungamento a un ingaggio nettamente inferiore da quello proposto da Fassone.
> ...


_

Più semplicemente malafede_


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Giugno 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> C è qualcos altro da aggiungere ?



Si.
Chi è causa del suo male pianga se stesso.


----------



## Crox93 (19 Giugno 2017)

Il panzone sta prendendo calci ovunque


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Giugno 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Si.
> Chi è causa del suo male pianga se stesso.



Esatto,Bravo!


----------



## Igniorante (19 Giugno 2017)

A Criscitiello piace, da sempre, gigioneggiare e cazzeggiare nei suoi programmi sul calcio.
Però attenzione perchè è intelligente, e di cose sul calcio ne sa, quando si sveglia non le manda a dire...


----------



## medjai (19 Giugno 2017)

Grandissimo. Nulla da aggiungere. Perfetto punto per punto.


----------



## Black (19 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Michele Criscitiello su TMW: _"Raiola non è una minaccia ma una condanna: Tavecchio vigili per il bene dei vivai. Ciò che sfugge a molti dirigenti e tifosi di qualsiasi squadra, è che il caso Donnarumma non riguarda solo il giocatore e il Milan. E' una battaglia di sistema.
> In Italia manca una regola che permette ai club di bloccare i propri giovani prima di una certa età, e se ci mette lo zampino uno come Raiola tutto lo sforzo sul vivaio viene sprecato.
> 
> Senza passaggio societario, Donnarumma sarebbe rimasto con un prolungamento a un ingaggio nettamente inferiore da quello proposto da Fassone.
> ...


_

e anche qua tanti applausi!!_


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Giugno 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> A Criscitiello piace, da sempre, gigioneggiare e cazzeggiare nei suoi programmi sul calcio.
> Però attenzione perchè è intelligente, e di cose sul calcio ne sa, quando si sveglia non le manda a dire...



Criscitiello conosce dinamiche del mondo del pallone meglio di altri perchè indirettamente ci lavora. Il suocero fa calcio ad alti livelli.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Michele Criscitiello su TMW: _"Raiola non è una minaccia ma una condanna: Tavecchio vigili per il bene dei vivai. Ciò che sfugge a molti dirigenti e tifosi di qualsiasi squadra, è che il caso Donnarumma non riguarda solo il giocatore e il Milan. E' una battaglia di sistema.
> In Italia manca una regola che permette ai club di bloccare i propri giovani prima di una certa età, e se ci mette lo zampino uno come Raiola tutto lo sforzo sul vivaio viene sprecato.
> 
> Senza passaggio societario, Donnarumma sarebbe rimasto con un prolungamento a un ingaggio nettamente inferiore da quello proposto da Fassone.
> ...


_

Sportitalia mi sorprende ogni giorno di più. Bravi , bravi , bravi._


----------



## Jino (19 Giugno 2017)

Il problema non è solo Raiola...sono i procuratori in generale...le piccole scuole calcio, e non parlo dei grandi club, ricevono le briciole per un giocatore, meno di quanto non riceva un procuratore...vi pare una cosa normale?! 

Chi cresce i giovani sono le scuole calcio, non sono i procuratori...Raiola forse è il peggiore...ma il cancro è generale.


----------

